# First Post :D wheel sealant??



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there, new here .

What would be the best sealant for my new wheels? They are white fox f004's and brand new so wanted to seal them before they are used.

Cheers


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've not done mine yet but after reading some stuff on here I'm probably going to use fk1000p. Plant Polish Wheel Seal and Shine gets good words said about it too. 

Hope that helps

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply  Just like everything there is so much choice!! I would have liked to get Dodo Juice Supernatural sealant but a little out my price range at £45


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

fk1000p if you read around everyone raves about it mate 

Im going to get some pretty soon to seal my wheels, also really good as a winter sealent/ wax too.

apparently a 400g tin for like £18!!!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

ok cheers mate, there is also a lot about Nanolex and C5? Any ideas on them?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Also are there any trader on here that will sell fk1000p cheaper than anywhere else?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

CYC is a good bet for getting your hands on fk1000p


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Try this..theres enough there to do your alloys...

http://www.carpro.uk.com/cquartzuk-10ml-sample/


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i use wheel wax for the rear and porrboys for the front and seems to hold out well for what i want.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

This is the problem  everyone says differently


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Planet polish's wheel seal and shine is fantastic stuff, easily applied and great value for money.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I've just given mine a coat of CarPro Cquartz DLUX. It goes a long way and also works great on rejuvenating plastic trim.


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Plant Polish Wheel Seal and Shine is epic stuff seriously


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it like a liquid? how is it applied? also is it safe for my wheels? because they are white so obviously painted


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Regarding the Planet Polish, yes its a liquid, well a cream, and it will be fine on your wheels mate. Most wheels are painted :thumb:

FK1000p comes in a tin and is solid like a wax

It's all down to personal choice really. You will get people who love and recommend product A and who dont like product B, and vice versa.

I am personally going to go for FK1000p because I can use it on bodywork aswell, and the tin is massive!


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Z4-35i said:


> I've just given mine a coat of CarPro Cquartz DLUX. It goes a long way and also works great on rejuvenating plastic trim.


DLUX is for plastic and rubber though? Or do you mean you gave your tyres a coat of it?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Will anyone on here sell FK1000p for around £15? Just I am a student on a a bit of a tight budget :s


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

JamesCotton said:


> Will anyone on here sell FK1000p for around £15? Just I am a student on a a bit of a tight budget :s


Probably not any of the traders. Think this is about the cheapest: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=589 will be similar prices elsewhere. You could have a look in the for sale section though.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Mrizzle said:


> Planet polish's wheel seal and shine is fantastic stuff, easily applied and great value for money.


+1 I applied it after clay barring my white wheels which I had on my escort. Really came up well and was quite durable too - ESP for the price!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

tangledmonkey said:


> Probably not any of the traders. Think this is about the cheapest: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=589 will be similar prices elsewhere. You could have a look in the for sale section though.


yea looked there cheers mate, just the bloody postage :/ :car:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JamesCotton said:


> yea looked there cheers mate, just the bloody postage :/ :car:


Most places charge a minimum postage of £3-5 unfortunatly mate

As mentioned, could always try the FS section on here


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Regarding postage... They might have categories such as 0-5kg so might be more cost worthy to buy a few items as the postage would be the same on some sites.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Might get some Auto Finesse - Mercury Metal Polish while I am at it then:tumbleweed:, I had a quick look in the for sale section, nothing I could see, if anyone can see anything give me a shout :newbie:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Might buy the stuff off eBay as you get free microfibres with it. Does anyone know of a thread which lists good eBay sellers? If not then surely we should start one?


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm using Angelwax Bilberry paste wheel sealant since we started stocking it with great results. If you want something which will cope with higher wheel temp have a look at Dr Beasley's wheel seal.

Couple of pics showing Angelwax applied.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Thats one of the points that drew me in with the FK because its a HUGE pot and lasts with temperatures up to 250c


----------



## ianfinny (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got some poorboys off here for 9pounds I think it was in the second hand section and I must say its a great sealent. Like a paste so a small bit goes a long ways and cures quickly. Easy to wipe off also and great beading properties well worth a try. Not sure about durability yet but time will tell.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Can these products be used on windows aswell?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Went for FK1000p  thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

JamesCotton said:


> Can these products be used on windows aswell?


Look out for Angelwax Halo. Due for release soon and is good for glass, paint, wheels, rubber, plastic etc. We are currently testing a sample and it is pretty awesome stuff. Can't say much more just yet as its still on the semi secret list...


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Fk1000p !


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

FK1000P, still on first tin used it loads of times for sealing Wheels and Paintwork.

But also have Poorboys Rim Sealant which works really well also.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me as well. A tub will last you ages :thumb:


----------



## Austin-182 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fellas, i understand you need to have the wheels cleaned properly before you seal them, but when clean, would you polish them before sealing them or would it just be sealant straight on them when cleaned?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

PPWS&S or Fk1000p mate. I seal on clean wheels.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Austin-182 said:


> Fellas, i understand you need to have the wheels cleaned properly before you seal them, but when clean, would you polish them before sealing them or would it just be sealant straight on them when cleaned?


Depends on time and how im feeling, but sometimes i give mine a quick going over by hand with some SRP before sealing


----------



## Austin-182 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheers Jonny R, i think il give them a quick cover first. Af tripple be ok to use on them? I plan on buying that fk100p to seal them.
?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Austin-182 said:


> Cheers Jonny R, i think il give them a quick cover first. Af tripple be ok to use on them? I plan on buying that fk100p to seal them.
> ?


Dont see why not mate.

Might not get the best durability as tripple has nuba in it and fk1000p is a synthetic sealant so the fk might not properly bond to the tripple.

Thats only technically though, im sure others have used that combination with no problems


----------



## Austin-182 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheers again, i might just use ag srp then if that will work better.

Any idea if a good wheel cleaner should be used also? Ive heard as smart wheels is good?

Ive cleaned them with normal shampoo and used degreaser but they still need cleaning more, i have some ironX ready to use, im going to order a litre of tardis off ebay so ideally would like a good wheel cleaner to use along side those products, then when done, il polish and seal. 

So any good wheel cleaner suggestion would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## Austin-182 (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.cliosport.net/forum/show...rted-to-clean-my-filthy-Turinis-advice-needed


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Austin-182 said:


> Cheers again, i might just use ag srp then if that will work better.
> 
> Any idea if a good wheel cleaner should be used also? Ive heard as smart wheels is good?
> 
> ...


My wheel routine if im sealing my wheels (Weather wheels are on the car or off):

Rinse with PW
Spray on Wheel cleaner (Bilberry or AF Imperial)
Agitate with valet pro brush and ez mini brush for backs
APC on tyres and agitate with brush
rinse
Detar using AF Oblitarate
rinse
BH Korrosol and leave to bleed (same as Iron x but smells alot better)
rinse
Clay
re wash/ rinse
dry
SRP 
then LSP (historically jetseal but just sold it and going to get some fk1000p)

Basically same steps as you would do for your cars paint tbh


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I use fk1000p and love it


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

cant go wrong with fk many uses


----------

